# Have You Used Amazon Prime Pantry?



## Lon (Nov 29, 2016)

Do a Google search on Prime Pantry to see how it works. It's another time saving,price saving convenience through Amazon. I got my first box today and calculate that I saved $42 compared to buying the same items at a retail grocery. I bought canned soups, tuna, Ritz Crackers, saltines etc etc.


----------



## Walelausdi (Nov 29, 2016)

I have used Pantry for about 1.5 years. At first I loved it, who wouldn't...groceries (particularly the heavy stuff) delivered right to your door. Lately a couple of grocery stores in the next town over have a order online-pick up at store-they load your car so I can get fresh vegetables, deli meats and frozen food (I haven't done the fresh meat, I'm too picky about that) and I can even apply coupons. One store charges a "shopper" fee and one doesn't. I also have ordered from Walmart (I know, I know..big box and all but saving money is a goal) and had it shipped to the house free if it's over a certain amount. I find by doing it this way, I order only what I need/want and I have saved money.


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 1, 2016)

Oops.  Didn't mean to respond here.


----------



## dearimee (Jan 5, 2017)

I wrote a reply to another of your Amazon pantry posts that I'd tried and liked it. So I decided to try again but by the time I'd put everything in my cart I realized some of it fit the pantry criteria and some not so it'd be coming in dribs and drabs so I cancelled since I'd have to go shopping any way or wait for it all to come in. Some things would take a week so I ditched that idea. But I love ordering and getting things the very next day


----------

